

Show HN: My weekend project, TrickedOutTimeline - maxjaderberg
http://www.trickedouttimeline.com/

======
ddagradi
"Click the "Like" button to get your tricked out Facebook photos!"

Nope. Closed the window, never going back. If I like your service, I'll tell
my friends about it. I won't promote it just to try it out though.

(Yes, I saw the "Already liked us?" button. It doesn't negate the intent to
spam people's timelines.)

~~~
elisee
I concur. Requiring likes (in wording, even though technically there might be
no enforcement) as a payment method for a service is a bad idea. The like is
not customisable so you're basically putting words into your customer's mouth.

I'm not sure how I feel about "Pay with a Tweet", but at least people can
actually customize the message to reflect what they thought of the service.

I would rephrase the "Already liked us?" to "Skip this step" or something like
that.

~~~
maxjaderberg
i do agree, but also eager to get the likes in. may a/b test like to
download/suggeting a like after download.

~~~
elisee
A/B testing is fine and all, but you might want to think of it from an ethical
standpoint.

Are you okay with requiring someone to shout "I like this service" to be able
to use said service, on first use? Does it feel right to disclose the like
requirement after the user has already put time in using the service?

It sounds backwards to me at least and you're definitely alienating some
people, but if you think it's no big deal then you're entitled to your own
opinion.

------
steve8918
You really should give an example of the steps and what things will look like.

I have no clue exactly what you're trying to do. My guess is to make the
timeline look a bit fancy, but I can't tell. Your second step is to upload a
photo without telling me what else to expect. If you ask for a credit card
number in step 3, you already have my personal photo, which I have no clue
what you'll do with.

~~~
notJim
I have a vague sense of what the service does after several minutes of staring
at it: it appears to either make your cover photo look like the bottom was
torn off (why??) or it can make it look like your profile photo is part of
your cover photo (which is kind of cool.)

To the OP: I would provide larger example images that show what this is and
why I care. Also, it took me several minutes to figure out what to click on,
as someone else in this thread pointed out.

------
PaulMest
It seems odd that you want something to go viral, but you explicitly request
people not to share it without checking with you first.

From your Terms & Conditions: "You may not create a link to this website from
another website or document without trickedouttimeline.com’s prior written
consent."

------
savrajsingh
took me a while to figure out what 'rip off' was (maybe call it 'torn bottom
edge')

~~~
maxjaderberg
yes may rename this to "torn edge"

------
crikli
I had to come look at the comments here to figure out what this thing did. I'd
suggest adding a red circle around the "ripped off" area to highlight what's
actually happening.

I had to think way too hard to puzzle out "Two for One" was.

Don't ask me to like something before you've given it to me. Lame.

Swap the order of the steps: first I upload my photo, then let me toggle
between effects.

Make the effect copy actionable. "Tear off the bottom edge" rather than "Rip
Off". "Match my profile pic to my timeline photo" rather than "Two for one."
Communication > cuteness.

~~~
maxjaderberg
thanks for your thoughts - will definitely implement some changes. doing the
"like to download" as an experiment, may well take it off

~~~
crikli
No problem. It's a cool idea that could gain some traction. Don't be
discouraged, HN is a tough crowd :)

~~~
maxjaderberg
thats why i love the feedback from here - its top quality ;)

------
JosephRedfern
Nice. You might want to give some more examples of what each setting does - as
someone else mentioned, I wasn't sure what the "Rip Off" setting did.

------
ignoreme
I realize I'm not your target user-base, (I browse with no-script and don't
own any social media accounts) but you should know that without javascript to
load your fonts the default "cursive" font for most people is going to be
(what appears to be) comic sans....

<https://imgur.com/p1i6P>

------
jentulman
Nice, but I was just wondering are you keeping or dumping any images we
upload? There's nothing in your terms relating to that. Not that I suspect you
of anything nefarious, but it would be nice to see any (non)retention policy
mentioned.

~~~
maxjaderberg
Yes the images get dumped after 30mins - shall add that to the TOS

~~~
jentulman
Cool, thanks for clearing that up.

------
dskang
In your TOS: You may not create a link to this website from another website or
document without trickedouttimeline.com’s prior written consent.

Why would you want this?

------
hammock
I uploaded a huge hi-res image, did the two-for-one, and the output images it
gave me were horrible quality! What happened? Cool idea though.

------
nyellin
Make it more obvious that the buttons are clickable. I couldn't figure out how
to sign up.

~~~
maxjaderberg
thanks for the feedback, i suspected that could be the case

------
Void_
Good luck with going viral. Let us know how did it do.

------
jcfrei
neat and simple - i like it! unfortunately I just changed my cover photo, so
I'm gonna stick with it for a while.

~~~
maxjaderberg
thanks! there are so many crap fb tools out there we need something simple.
need ideas for more effects to add though!

------
maxjaderberg
and i hope a blog post coming soon on the awesomeness of google apps' image
api!

